# Cutting Tool



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Found this quite useful, have used it on small white metal, brass wire and plastic. The original blade is still very sharp. With a little 'stop' in place can make multiple parts of the same size quickly and easily. LiG


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

*And it's called?*

And if I wanted to go shopping for this thing, I'd ask for a....?


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, it's called a Miter Master, got mine from Micromark. LiG.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice tool tip, thanks!


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I like to use one of those for cutting pop sickle sticks when making siding. Have had one for several years, but a few weeks ago, found one at Hobby Lobby on clearance so cheap it seemed stupid not to buy it, so now have two.

Doug


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the Harbor Freight mini chop saw (10 years and original blade) for cutting wood and rails. Also use the mini table saw for wood and plastic.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I bought one of those Harbor chop saws several years ago and have no idea where it is now. I have a Proxon table saw and it cuts slowly in my opinion. They just opened a new Harbor like 5 minutes from my house so almost every day since it opened, I take a 20% coupon and a free flashlight coupon there and buy something. Maybe I will snag a new saw or two from them. But this cutter is fast for making siding from pop sickle sticks.

Doug


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

found this on amazon and it cut great, it's made by Novelife and is 3" got all the goodies and is less than $100.00 by a few cents


----------

